# CZ Canvasback O/U Reviews....



## kweller

My husband is looking at the CZ Canvasback O/U as his next gun purchase...anyone shot one and have a review?


----------



## SpinRetriever

I have a 20 gauge CZ Redhead. They are ok. Metal work is so-so. If the gun is going to be shot a lot, there are better options.

Depends on use. Hunting its ok, clays, forget it as it won't hold up.

I much better value gun is the Baikal....assuming your husband doesn't mind a stiff action for a while.

They are butt ugly but they are made to last. It is about the only Russian product I can think of that is made well.


----------



## Margo Ellis

I was looking at a CZ Mallard the other day. I liked the looks and the action wasn't so stiff I couldn't shut it. I was wondering how it would hold up for some upland hunting.


----------



## SpinRetriever

Margo Ellis said:


> I was looking at a CZ Mallard the other day. I liked the looks and the action wasn't so stiff I couldn't shut it. I was wondering how it would hold up for some upland hunting.


They are pretty guns of mid-range quality, and the value is fine.

But, the fact they are well finished and look nice doesn't mean you are getting a Beretta quality gun for less money.

They simply aren't in that league. 

I would get a used White Onyx, SKB, or Rizzini over any new CZ.


----------



## kweller

SpinRetriever said:


> I have a 20 gauge CZ Redhead. They are ok. Metal work is so-so. If the gun is going to be shot a lot, there are better options.
> 
> Depends on use. Hunting its ok, clays, forget it as it won't hold up.
> 
> I much better value gun is the Baikal....assuming your husband doesn't mind a stiff action for a while.
> 
> They are butt ugly but they are made to last. It is about the only Russian product I can think of that is made well.



Thanks, I will pass the info. along. I figured it was too good to be true when seeing the CZ price tag!


----------



## SpinRetriever

kweller said:


> Thanks, I will pass the info. along. I figured it was too good to be true when seeing the CZ price tag!


Well they look nice, and they are good guns, but the appearance and mechanics don't line up. They are not something you can shoot and shoot and shoot like an Italian 0/U.

Like I said depends on the use. Light hunting seasons, ok, but he shouldn't expect much more without repair work.


----------



## TroyFeeken

If you're looking in the price range, you can pick up a very nice Lanber for around the 7-800 dollar range. Check out and give CDNN a call, I believe they are one of the very few that stock them.


----------



## SpinRetriever

Your husband might want to look at Franchi's guns, part of the Beretta group.


----------



## Paul Frey

X2 I agree with SpinRetriever


SpinRetriever said:


> They are pretty guns of mid-range quality, and the value is fine.
> 
> But, the fact they are well finished and look nice doesn't mean you are getting a Beretta quality gun for less money.
> 
> They simply aren't in that league.
> 
> I would get a used White Onyx, SKB, or Rizzini over any new CZ.


----------



## jeff evans

SpinRetriever said:


> Your husband might want to look at Franchi's guns, part of the Beretta group.


I think Franchi is owned by Benelli. Their auto loaders are inertia driven. I own one and love it, $800. Anyone have an opinion on the CZ auto loaders?


----------



## SpinRetriever

jeff evans said:


> I think Franchi is owned by Benelli. Their auto loaders are inertia driven. I own one and love it, $800. Anyone have an opinion on the CZ auto loaders?


Beretta owns both Benelli and Franchi as well Stoeger, which come to think of it would be a good alternative to a CZ.

Franchi makes a nice o/u.


----------



## Keith Stroyan

What about Lanber, too?

http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.aspx?Item=343866199


----------



## Jim Person

Love my Lanber... Shoots and handles pretty much like a Citori. Very nice quality for about $700


----------



## TroyFeeken

Keith Stroyan said:


> What about Lanber, too?
> 
> http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.aspx?Item=343866199


Thats a pretty low end one. Fixed chokes, single ejector, no barrel select. Another hundred or two more and you can have a very nice one with nice wood. I need to replace mine. Got called in to shoot fliers at a trial last fall and didn't realize I had a mod and full choke in mine. Well, shooting all day at a 100 dog open sending small pellet sized steel through it caused the chokes to bulge. Anyone know where to just get another barrel set? I'll definitely be buying another one if I can't find new barrels.


----------



## HNTFSH

At the same price point I'd take a used Browning or Berreta over new 'anything else', any day. More gun and someone else paid for the dings.


----------



## rookie

HNTFSH said:


> At the same price point I'd take a used Browning or Berreta over new 'anything else', any day. More gun and someone else paid for the dings.


I agree both are good value and hold up well. Have two Browning Golden GTI and much to my surprise they are worth more now than when I purchased them.


----------

